# USDA found to be poisoning bird populations, causing mass die-offs



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

USDA found to be poisoning bird populations, causing mass die-offs involving millions of birds by Mike Adams (NaturalNews) Not all the mysterious bird die-offs that have been witnessed around the globe recently are due to unexplained causes. A recent mass die-off event witnessed in Yankton, South Dakota was traced back to the USDA which admitted [...]

*Read More...*


----------

